# Forum Home Renovation Stairs, Steps and Ramps  Ramp on uneven ground

## Tiger

My mother uses a walking frame to move around so she needs a ramp to help her move around outside. The step is approx 160 mm high at one end of the step but due to uneven concrete (on the ground) is only 140mm at the other end of the step. So does one just make up a ramp and shim/pack it up to take up the difference or is there another way? Also what kind of slope is the minimum for someone with these walking frames, I know a wheelchair requires 1 in 12 but in this situation is it different? Haven't found any great sites on the actual building of wooden ramps so if anyone has any, please let me know.

----------


## shauck

Just wondering if the uneven concrete is also causing her difficulty. Maybe rectify that too.  
Have a read here Access: Guidelines and information

----------


## Tiger

> Just wondering if the uneven concrete is also causing her difficulty. Maybe rectify that too.  
> Have a read here Access: Guidelines and information

  Not really, it's uneven across the width of what will be the ramp which is intended to be about 800 mm wide. 400 mm of it is pretty level.

----------


## Uncle Bob

Could you post a pic Tiger?

----------


## goldie1

Is it a frame with wheels and brakes ( wheelie walker ) or one which is lifted and carried forward? 
If wheels I would think a a wheel chair ramp 1/14 would be ok but if lift and carry going down a ramp 
sounds hazardous to me. Try here  Victoria - Independent Living Centres Australia for advise

----------

